# Network Sharing and Security Grayed Out



## bpatters (Dec 15, 2007)

On a computer running XP, I can't share folders on the network because the file sharing option under Network Sharing and Security isn't available. I thought that meant that this computer wasn't on a network, but the other two computers can see it and its other shared folders, and it can see the other two and their shared folders. I just can't share a new folder on the XP machine.

Anybody have any idea what's going on? Thanks.


----------



## spike129 (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't have that much experience but, when I set up file sharing on my belkin router i had to upgrade the computers because all the XP computers have networking glitches. Make sure it is connected to the internet... after that open the start menu go to all programs and go to the top left and maybe 8 lines down it will say Windows Update connect to the internet and then update. I don't know much but I had to and I think it's worth a try.

Spike129


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Are you sure that file/print sharing is enabled in the network connection properties?

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*


----------



## bpatters (Dec 15, 2007)

I updated all the patches for XP just before trying this network business, so I don't think that's the problem.

There seems to be some difference between admin and non-admin accounts here, because the property isn't grayed out if I'm signed on as admin, but is if I'm signed on to a user account without admin properties. Does anyone know if non-admin users can't share files over the network?


----------

